
DuckDuckGo: Our 2016 Open Source Donations - ApplaudPumice
https://duck.co/blog/post/303/2016-foss-donations-announcement
======
emdd
I love this. Another reason to use DDG for all searches initially, and then
going to other engines as necessary.

Keep it up!

